# Joining the Plastic Armada



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll be joining the flotilla soon guys! I ordered a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 from kayakcity about 15 minutes ago! The boat is going to come with a rudder and the angler package. I am so psyched about getting it. 

Look for some pics early next week when it comes in.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

since i'm bored...what color and what are your plans for it? be warned...it's addictive.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Color is blue and for right now my plans are to get it outfitted and use it in the local lakes around me. Hopefully, next summer, I can take it to the NC coast and get together with some guys for a fishing excursion.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You'll love it. Welcome to the Dark Side"


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

thats the same one i got....i took it out to a local lake last week and loved it. you won't regret it.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

how are you gonna outfit it? what are your planed mods?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

TopsailSurf said:


> I'll be joining the flotilla soon guys! I ordered a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 from kayakcity about 15 minutes ago! The boat is going to come with a rudder and the angler package. I am so psyched about getting it.
> 
> Look for some pics early next week when it comes in.


This guy is my nephew, my sisters son and I have created a surf fishing monster. I injected salt water in his veins and gave him rigs and instructions on how to surf fish and sent him on his way, now he is addicted.

Welcome to the world of Surf Fishing nephew and may you instruct your two young ones in the essence of a sport unto it self and of the ages


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fireline20 said:


> This guy is my nephew, my sisters son and I have created a surf fishing monster. I injected salt water in his veins and gave him rigs and instructions on how to surf fish and sent him on his way, now he is addicted.
> 
> Welcome to the world of Surf Fishing nephew and may you instruct your two young ones in the essence of a sport unto it self and of the ages


when he spends all his $ on fishing and kayaking, you know who he is gonna blame!

congrats on the new kayak, liek the others said, its highly addictive and a helluva good time.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> when he spends all his $ on fishing and kayaking, you know who he is gonna blame!
> 
> congrats on the new kayak, liek the others said, its highly addictive and a helluva good time.


It's alright, the whole family blames him for all kind of stuff when we get together for Christmas.

I've always loved fishing. It's something I can remember doing as a 3 yr old with my dad. But let me tell you guys, when I caught that big Redfish.............that released some kind of drug in me that has got me thoroughly addicted. Of course it didn't help matters any that there is a kayak board here with guys getting together, taking their yaks out, catching fish and posting pictures of how much fun they have. After reading about and seeing their rigs, I just "had" to google saltwater kayak fishing. And of course, Grilled Sardine just had to post pics of his new ride and tell what kind of a deal he got through kayakcity. After seeing his new yak, I was still thinking, that's nice but it probably cost a good bit for shipping out of Cali. Then my little voice goes off saying, "OK, it looks like a heck of a lot of fun, price for the Tarpon 120 isn't bad, just don't take the final step and ask him how much shipping was." Well guess what I did? I asked him how shipping was! Hello? KayakCity? Um yes, I want a Tarpon 120.

Lord help me!


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Lord help me![/QUOTE]


But he has my son, he is bringing you to the happy place in a plastic torpedo


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

amen


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

My yak is here! I called the terminal this am about 7:50 and they said they had just unloaded it off the plane. I called the wife, told her where I was going and would be back in about 1 1/2 hours. 

Everything looks good so far. It does have a couple of small "beauty" marks. I guess from being handled so much with it being shipped from Sacramento, CA to Greenville, SC.

I did already bend one of the small rings that attaches to the rudder. I was trying to get the length set on my pedals, when I heard a tink sound  I am probably going to see what kind of upgrade I can do to that setup. It seems really weak the way it was designed. If anybody has any ideas on that or has already modified it, please let me know.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

TopsailSurf said:


> My yak is here! I called the terminal this am about 7:50 and they said they had just unloaded it off the plane. I called the wife, told her where I was going and would be back in about 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> Everything looks good so far. It does have a couple of small "beauty" marks. I guess from being handled so much with it being shipped from Sacramento, CA to Greenville, SC.
> 
> I did already bend one of the small rings that attaches to the rudder. I was trying to get the length set on my pedals, when I heard a tink sound  I am probably going to see what kind of upgrade I can do to that setup. It seems really weak the way it was designed. If anybody has any ideas on that or has already modified it, please let me know.


replace the rings on the rudder. mine bent the first day i went out. use a key ring and it should be fine.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Good idea. Thanks a lot! I 'll be adding that to my list.


----------

